# Here's to Rudy



## Whatsupdoc (Apr 11, 2013)

On April 4th we said goodbye to our 9 1/2 year old golden, Rudy. Like many here, Rudy was taken suddenly without warning most likely due to hemangiosarcoma. Rudy was truly my best friend, always by my side. The void Rudy leaves is everywhere I look and in everything I think about. But so are his memories which I know will become much more than the grief left behind over time. I wouldn't trade anything for the years Rudy and I had together and the pain I have now is something I'd gladly endure again for the years Rudy gave me.

I'm skeptical but I've heard there exist some goldens who do not like to swim. When we got Rudy, he was interested but nervous of swimming so I wondered if he would ever swim. One day, which I remember like it were yesterday, I took him out in the canoe for paddle across the lake and Rudy fell out into the water. I thought for sure he would be spooked and never swim again but quite the opposite happened. Rudy took off and never looked back. Since that day I can't count the number of lakes and rivers where he swam. He loved the ocean too and on a couple of occasions swam so much in the ocean that he threw up due to taking in some of the salt water. It didn't matter if it was -10C outside and on many of our winter walks he would have ice on his fur by the time we got back to the car.

So here's to Rudy. I'll sure miss you pal.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost your Rudy so suddenly. It sounds like he enjoyed a very full life. Thank you for sharing one of your happy memories and we'd love to hear more about Rudy and see some photos. Take care.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

I am so very sorry about Rudy.
I, too, have lost dogs to hemangiosarcoma!
I've added Rudy to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-11.html#post2534977


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry you have lost your boy, he sounds like a wonderful dog and friend!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I'm so sorry you lost your boy to that awful disease. I too lost my boy last year at about the same age. It really does rock your world... RIP, Rudy!


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

So very sorry for the loss of your best friend, it must be REALLY hard for you. My heart goes out you. xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Swim sweet, Rudy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of your beloved boy, Rudy.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Rudy. He sounds so much like our Buddy. Buddy would swim anywhere too. Cold never bothered him. It is such a tremendous loss, isn't it? It's so hard to say goodbye, we're never prepared when they leave us. (always too soon). The healing is one day at a time, and it does take time. I'm sure Rudy was welcomed to the Bridge by my Buddy, and they're swimming their little hearts out! Hugs to you and your family, I know how much it hurts. Peace


----------



## Whatsupdoc (Apr 11, 2013)

*Thank you & Pictures of Rudy*

Thank you for the kind words. It sure is tough but it helps knowing others have felt the same and come out ok after some time. 

Here some pictures of Rudy. First on the way down to a lake near our house, he has his stick and is ready for a swim! Second on a long walk on a sand bar when the tide was out. His hair is short in this one because we had him shaved earlier in the summer due to some excessive knots in his fur! And last when we were out for a walk in January. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Those are wonderful photoe's for your sweet guy, sorry for your loss:-(


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful photos. So sorry for your loss. It is so hard to say goodbye and I think we always miss them. I would not have made it through the loss of my girl with out the support I got here. Allie will take care of Rudy till you see him again. RIP Rudy..


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Rudy, I am sure there will be many lakes and ponds for Rudy to swim in with his friends.

Run Free, swim fast and sleep softly Rudy


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Rudy was a very handsome guy, it sounds like he had a such wonderful life with you. RIP Rudy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What a handsome boy with such a beautiful golden smile. I too believe that Rudy is swimming to his hears content. But it sure is hard when they leave us. Thinking of you during this difficult time.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Rudy. It sounds like he had a great life with you and I enjoyed reading how he loved to swim.

Thank you for sharing the photos of your handsome boy.


----------



## AnniePupPup (Mar 21, 2013)

Good evening, Whatsupdoc. I am so sorry to hear about Rudy. Clearly the two of you had a special bond. Your post sounds incredibly familiar, and I must share . . . perhaps you've seen some other posts of mine but we lost our dear Annie to hemangiosarcoma on February 16. It was AWFUL! I'm 52 years old and that has to be one of the toughest things I've ever gone through. She was fine on that Saturday morning, then she slowed down, and by 7:00 that evening she was gone. That fast! Annie was only 8 1/2 years old. I am still in a daze over it. Like your Rudy, Annie did EVERYTHING with me -- hiking, working in the yard, swimming, etc. Your swimming thing caught my attention. My parents have a cottage on Georgian Bay, a few hours north of Toronto. When Annie was about 9 months old (and still not really swimming much) we were traveling across the water in a small boat. Spontaneously she jumped out!!! That was the start of it all -- she swam and swam and swam for the next 8 years. I have hundreds of pictures of her diving off our dock, off rocks along the shore, retrieving swim noodles, etc. We are dreading this summer on the water without her. Hang onto your fond memories of Rudy, and I'm banking on the thought that he and Annie have met by now and are swimming happily together. My sympathy to you.


----------



## Whatsupdoc (Apr 11, 2013)

*Can't Say Enough...*

Thanks so much for all the nice words and comments. This forum has been so helpful during this hard time. Three weeks ago I had never heard about hemangiosarcoma. The shock and sadness it has brought my family unfortunately is not unique and hearing your stories helps to know I'm not alone in going through this. 

The only good thing I can take from it is that Rudy did not suffer long. I slept next to him on his last night on the floor near the front door of my house and he was on his favorite dog bed. I had my hand on him all night and patted him as I drifted in and out of sleep. I told him everything would be ok and that he would not suffer much more. He didn't move much during the night but as the sun came up that morning, he changed positions so his head was right next to mine, his eyes looking directly into mine as I patted his head and behind his ears. I have no doubt he knew it was time to move on and even though I had a hard time getting him outside to pee during the night, when it came time to get him to the car to go to the vet he got right up and walked the best he could to the car. He was quite unsteady at that point but he got right up to the car. I've known other dog owners who have struggled with the decision whether or not to put their dogs to sleep but our decision, as hard as it was to accept, was made for us. Rudy definitely accepted his fate much better than we did though. 

I'm sorry for all your losses and it's comforting to hear that Rudy has some exceptional company and new friends where he is now. AnniePupPup I know exactly what you mean about heading to your cottage without your Annie. We went to New Brunswick a week after on a previously planned trip to my in-laws and it was really hard. We had so many swimming and walking spots there. It will get better though.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

We too are facing our second summer at our cabin without our Buddy. It's just not the same. Buddy spent hours swimming and trying to catch frogs and minnows. He LIVED for those times. I will never be on the lake or shore again without thinking about him, and picturing him with his "catches". There truly must be a special place at the Bridge for our "aqua-pups"!


----------



## Thunder'sMom (Sep 18, 2012)

What a beautiful boy he was. I'm so sorry for your loss. These Goldens are so precious.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy was a beautiful boy. So sorry you lost him so quickly. We lost one to hemangio, one to leukemia, and our boy Andy, a canine lymphoma/chemo patient in remission, a month ago Friday.

Just remember that one day in their lives is like several of ours. It isn't easy losing one, but we hurt only because we love them so much. You'll see Rudy again. Right now he's swimming in beautiful warm waters, napping, running, and eating from the endless treat buffet in Heaven, having a great time romping with all our Rainbow Bridge boys and girls.


----------

